# cleaning grill grates...



## mkorish (Mar 1, 2020)

Im a new Rec Tec owner and im loving the grill but im wondering....
1) Whats the best way to clean the grates?
2) Whats the best grate cleaning brush to use?


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 1, 2020)

I soak my grates with dish soap for a while and use this to get the hard stuff off. I don't care much for brushes.



			Robot or human?


----------



## old sarge (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a propane grill and I just run it very hot for 10 or so minutes to burn off the cooked on bits.  Then a good brushing with a regular grill brush.   Grill grates are stainless steel.


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 1, 2020)

My  grates are porcelain enamel coated (Weber). They are probably well over twenty years old now. I don't spray them with non stick spray or coat them in any way before cooking. Porcelain is pretty nice.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 2, 2020)

Grill brush. RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 2, 2020)

Not sure what the answer is for sure I do use a grill brush. But there are those that will say no way because you can get metal pieces off the brush. Being careful and inspect to avoid this and replace a worn out brush.

Warren


----------

